
Tesla Shock Means Global Gasoline Demand Has All but Peaked - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-22/the-tesla-shock-global-gasoline-consumption-has-all-but-peaked
======
calchris42
Would be amazing if we can actually reduce our oil demand BEFORE we run out.
Nice job Tesla using beautiful tech where policy seems to have failed.

